# Withdrawal/Meltdown



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

OK I'm the guy who asked the question "Who has jumped track" into another job. Can you say IRONIC? I'm sure you can. 
I have not hung a sheet since September and while I thought I was handling it well I find myself having moments of hating me for letting it go down like that. I miss the job. I miss cranking the radio way up,even though the illegals still have my favorite station. I miss wearing my belt,no I will not wear it around the house just for fun. I miss the dragging of azz after a long hard day. I miss hearing,or yelling, TITS when a piece pops in like a headgasket. 
I sit here typing this as a trackhoe with breaker attachment vibrates my house. They are adding on to the Walmart where I work. Its literally just past my back yard. I started my own business in 91 because I hated and did not trust corporations. I worked my ass into the ground countless times. I refused to use illegals. I did without the niceties people on a payroll took for granted. But I got lazy. In the late 90s I started subbing to bigger outfits more and more until it was my main source of work. Guess who stopped getting calls for work first? I'm going to college next week and after I get my PreReqs out of the way I am taking some damn Business classes and learning to run the office side as well as I ran my jobs. I am by no means done with drywall. I always took pride in NOT being a junkie but I was wrong...I'm about to snort some drywall dust just to get my head right. Sorry for rambling guys,I just had to get it off my chest. Christ even my callouses are gone. I WANNA ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quality1st (Aug 1, 2008)

*Giddyup*

Something about this guy i really like. Hang in there you,re not alone. Sound like somebody i,d like to hang my rock.:thumbup:


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

hang in there i was starting to panic this morning when i finished up the last job i had lined up, but within 1 hr. picked one up for next week and got a follow up call on another big job that should be ready soon.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

sounds like you have a plan..NOW GO !!!!!


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

What the F was I thinking? I have used fractions,geometry and algebra to hang drywall for years but putting it on paper or explaining it has my brain ready to shoot blood out of my ears. And if that isn't enough fun i get to see and hear drywallers putting up temp walls at the store....I'm not sure if they're trying to drive screws or grind slag off of cold iron but its getting to me. And who is doing the hanging?? You guessed it.......


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

evolve991 said:


> What the F was I thinking? I have used fractions,geometry and algebra to hang drywall for years but putting it on paper or explaining it has my brain ready to shoot blood out of my ears. And if that isn't enough fun i get to see and hear drywallers putting up temp walls at the store....I'm not sure if they're trying to drive screws or grind slag off of cold iron but its getting to me. And who is doing the hanging?? You guessed it.......


::furious:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

if the withdrawal gets any worse i suggest mainlining joint compound. thin it down a little of course.


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 21, 2009)

If you use a Mark V to push it, you don't need to thin it.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

nahhh i'm a hanger...i'll toss a chunk of that brightass green board in a bong and boooooooofHACKhackhacksnuffle LOL By the way...the Mexicans I almost mentioned are legal and speak English. I was talking ,or crying really, to the head guy-he's white- and he told me they don't use illegals either,cant actually....Wally world is insurance anal...he also said he has sold his nice big rancher and is living in an RV traveling and doing Wally contracts. He and his wife are a team,he said he had just got incorporated,bonded etc then the bubble burst. They said they were about to just get a job stocking shelves like me LOL


----------

